# Raspberry Leaf Tablets



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Im sure there is a post somewhere about the Raspberry Leaf Tablets but I am having trouble finding it.  I am going to start taking RLT (I cant stand the thought of the tea!) next week but just wanted to know if I have to take it on the same ratio I would the tea ie 3 tablets a day or just the one?  Is it one tablet for one cup of the tea?

Also I've heard Arnica is good for bruising after labour but do I have to start taking it before or just afterwards and would that just be one a day?

Thanks very much 

Bernice
x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

if my memory serves me correct ithink it is twice a day, however the guide is usually on the bottle for you to go by as there may be different dosages.

i am not an expert on arnica either but i was always told when in labour.

Hope that helps, emilycaitlin may know differently 

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I think twice a day is right, but again, not 100% positive.

Another good thing for any tears or sutures si to put a couple of drops of lavender oil in the bath for a few days after you've delivered.  I've seen people bring it in their labour bag for their 2nd baby, as it worked so well last time!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for your help.  The bottle says to take two tablets three times a day with meals   seems like rather a lot.............

I am also getting conflicting advice - Am I ok to take it from 34 weeks or do I have to wait until later?  Sorry to be a pain.  

Bernice
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

34 weeks is fine, as it doesn't bring on labour, it just helps your uterus to prepare for contractions.

Good Luck,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all your help!

Bernice
x


----------

